

Show HN: Fragment, a new kind of photo editing app for Android - rharter
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pixite.fragment

======
chrischen
Hey cool looking app. You think you guys would be interested in using the
Instapainting.com API to further monetize?

------
anewcolor
any plans for an iOS version? looks really cool.

~~~
expose
An iOS version already exists.

